# clay pot cooking



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

We were in the thrift shop several weeks back and came across a unglazed clay cooking pot. We bought it to try out..Did a search on the net to see how to use it..OMG the roast/potato/carrots were the best we have made yet..we then tried pork loin and rice..again so very simple to make and absolutly great.. we now have a glazed one and one unglazed..clean up very quick.. both pots came from the thrift shop where we paid 6.50 each..they are around 55 on the net.
we have already loaded the kids up on cast iron..now we can load them up with clay pots...If you try this way of cooking you will love it.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I've used cloche types and romertopf/schlemmertopf types for years, and they are indeed awesome! Roast chicken is so tender; and a dusting of cornmeal in the floor of the cloche makes the most incredible crusty round artisan loaves. 

I'm sure you'll have years of happy cooking!


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

wally said:


> We were in the thrift shop several weeks back and came across a unglazed clay cooking pot. We bought it to try out..Did a search on the net to see how to use it..OMG the roast/potato/carrots were the best we have made yet..we then tried pork loin and rice..again so very simple to make and absolutly great.. we now have a glazed one and one unglazed..clean up very quick.. both pots came from the thrift shop where we paid 6.50 each..they are around 55 on the net.
> we have already loaded the kids up on cast iron..now we can load them up with clay pots...If you try this way of cooking you will love it.


I bought a beautiful one on etsy a while back. I've only used it once. Where are you getting your recipes? I would like to use it more but am at a loss


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

yankee, we use any recipe that you would cook in any roaster..being new at this I am not sure if you could use the clay pots for things such as cassarols or things like mac and cheese..perhaps if someone with more experiance would let us know...If we try it as a baking pan i wll let u know


----------



## seem2582 (10 mo ago)

Can someone please tell me how to stop the clay pots from cracking? I mean the unglazed ones


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Cracks are usually from either not soaking the pot before use, too high heat, quick or drastic temperature changes, or more rarely liquid in the pores of the pot expands. The prevention is dependant on the root cause. Generally want to soak the pot in water ~30 mins before use, do not preheat the oven instead place the pot and contents in a cool oven and let the pot heat with the oven, do not use temps above 400ish, do not set a hot pot on a cool surface or a cool pot on a hot surface, if the pot has been soaking or there has been liquid in the pot for an extended period of time, be sure to allow the pot to fully dry before storing, can place in a oven and heat to low temp to allow any liquid trapped in the pores to steam and evaporate before storage.


----------

